
Ask HN: What hackernews clones are out there? - BanzaiTokyo
I wonder what opensource scripts exist out there that provide more or less similar functionality to hackernews?
======
elihu
A lot of the various online link/news-posting communities provide their back-
end code as open source. Here are some:

kuro5hin:
[https://github.com/BlastarIndia/scoop](https://github.com/BlastarIndia/scoop)

slasdot:
[https://sourceforge.net/p/slashcode/git/ci/live/tree/](https://sourceforge.net/p/slashcode/git/ci/live/tree/)

reddit: [https://github.com/reddit](https://github.com/reddit)

------
sideproject
I run HelloBox

[https://www.hellobox.co](https://www.hellobox.co)

It was started as "Create your own HackerNews clone" tool. It lets you create
a HN-type community. Please check it out.

------
ch215
The code for HN is available at
[http://www.arclanguage.org/arc3.1.tar](http://www.arclanguage.org/arc3.1.tar).

------
NicoJuicy
I created one for myselve, tagly.azurewebsites.net :)

